# My Cigar Band Project



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I have been saving most of my bands that came off in good shape and was considering my options on what to do with them..... I didn't have enough to make a tabletop (future plans) so I grabbed a decent sized frame and matboard on sale at a hobby shop. For once I finally found something to do while my girl shopped! On my days off I took the ones that were stilled rolled and put them into the phonebook and closed them up to flatten them out and then put a stack of books ontop of the phonebook.

The next day, I gathered the bands from the book and seperated them out by color, size, and maker. I didn't have much of a plan on how to arrange them, so I just went at it. I had a good number of Acid bands and figured they could be the top and bottom like a border. And randomly placed the others how they fit in. I used an acid free glue stick so the glue would not "yellow" and show later down the road. A few hours later and some sticky fingers here is what came out.










Not too shabby for my first project and what little money and time I have invested. I hung it in my computer room and it looks quite nice, if I do say so myself.
Let me know what ya think!

Im kinda looking towards making a small coffee table-top or maybe another larger picture collage. 
If anyone would like to pass me along any bands they don't want, I'd be _gratiously appreciative_ of them! Just throw them in an evelope and PM me and I will give you my address.

Shawn


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice work!
I have been saving bands for a while too, waiting for a project to pop up.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool, it looks really good.


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice, you need a show on the home improvement channel.


----------



## J.U72 (Sep 12, 2008)

:clap2: Looks really good.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very cool


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

LARAIDER said:


> Nice, you need a show on the home improvement channel.


Kinda funny you say that because I work for "The Home Improvement Warehouse"........ Lowe's!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice Shawn:thumb: I have also been saving my bands waiting for inspiration to strike me.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice work and thanks for the idea.


----------



## Uruss (Jun 25, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sorry but am I the only one juvenile enough to catch the fingers comment? 

Great idea though. I have been saving most of mine so far mostly to jog my memory about what I liked and didn't like though they are starting to blur.

A table top would look awesome, please share when you make it there

Steve


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice. Love seeing this kind of stuff.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice looking. I have been saving mine to do the same. I want to do that with a polyurethane pour.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Cypress said:


> Nice looking. I have been saving mine to do the same. I want to do that with a polyurethane pour.


Thats my next try... Im joping for enough to make a side table I can use out on my porch where I go mostly to enjoy my cigars.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks good, nice project!


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Cool project. I am saving up my bands to hopefully either do a picture frame as you did or an ashtray or some kind.


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice. I'm saving up my bands right now to do the same thing.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

You have inspired me to start saving my bands:clap2:


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

im runnin with the same sort of idea but have a LOOOONG way to go. the frame is 36x36 with at 8x10 opening in the middle for a picture of a lit smoke!

will post a progress pic soon!


----------

